# Identificar patas de un transistor BJT



## max7845 (Jul 17, 2010)

Buenas mi duda es identificar las patas de un transistor BJT tanto NPN como PNP, de lo que recuerdo, cuando usas un tester y lo pones en modo continuidad, pones el positivo o negativo en alguna de las patas y comienzas a probar y si te da algún valor en las otras dos patas identificas la base y creo que el emisor es el valor mayor y el colector es el valor menor, es así o es de otro modo, esto no importa si en un transistor TIPXXX o BCXXX, etc...


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 17, 2010)

hola cuando encuentras la base sea npn o pnp, el emisor tendra menos continuidad que el colector sea cual sea el transistor


----------



## max7845 (Jul 17, 2010)

bocagonza dijo:


> hola cuando encuentras la base sea npn o pnp, el emisor tendra menos continuidad que el colector sea cual sea el transistor



ok, gracias por tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 17, 2010)

estamos para eso,  no dudes en preguntar (Y)


----------



## max7845 (Jul 18, 2010)

bueno mi otra pregunta es.. si en un datasheet te indican un modo de conectar el transistor, pero cuando identificas las patas usando un tester en modo continuidad, la pata de la base, colector y emisor no coinciden con las del datasheet, es eso posible ?


----------



## juampi98 (Jul 20, 2010)

max7845 dijo:


> bueno mi otra pregunta es.. si en un datasheet te indican un modo de conectar el transistor, pero cuando identificas las patas usando un tester en modo continuidad, la pata de la base, colector y emisor no coinciden con las del datasheet, es eso posible ?



No sería posible.......Siempre datasheet te tira la posta


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jul 20, 2010)

Buenas. No esten tan seguros de eso. Yo en más de una ocación compre BC548 que en vez de ser C-B-E desde el frente (la parte escrita) eran E-B-C (osea, al revez). Así que siempre conviene medir.

Saludos.


----------



## max7845 (Jul 22, 2010)

Lo mejor es revisar el datasheet y con el tester y probar de ambos modo, pero en mi opinión personal prefiero el datasheet..


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jul 25, 2010)

Si, el 99,9% de las veces el datasheet tiene la posta, pero en alguuuna que otra ocación puede fallar.

Saludos.


----------



## juampi98 (Jul 26, 2010)

Es lo mismo que cuando usas resistencias.....supones que están dentro de la tolerancia correcta


----------



## gemoram (Jul 28, 2010)

Existen una basta gama de fabricantes de todos los transistores y cada uno tiene su manera de colocar los pines en su encapsulado, entonces debes de buscar el datasheet de la marca y de la serie que tiene impresa en el encapsulado de dicho transistor. no todos son iguales!!!


----------



## WUANEJO (Abr 14, 2011)

MMMMm, por regla general  la  base-emisor te dará un valor mayor para mayor ilustración mira acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/comprobacion-transistores-6100/
post #2

http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/electronica/componentes/id_med/med.htm


----------

